# Dual boiler o ring (orange)



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get the small orange o rings. The pipe pictured (right hand side) is leaking steam. Easy fix hopefully without getting coffee classics involved









Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

If you eBay '007 o-rings', you should find what you need. Make sure they are high temperature, and I would recommend a dab of something like Molycote to help.

I also found this link https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-service-kit-900-series/ for a cheap(ish) set of genuine o-rings, spring clips and a group seal. These are sent from Australia, so take a few weeks to arrive. Works out at about £12, and is not subject to VAT or duty.

PM me and perhaps I can send you a few emergency ones for Christmas!


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

jm-darcy said:


> If you eBay '007 o-rings', you should find what you need. Make sure they are high temperature, and I would recommend a dab of something like Molycote to help.
> I also found this link https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-service-kit-900-series/ for a cheap(ish) set of genuine o-rings, spring clips and a group seal. These are sent from Australia, so take a few weeks to arrive. Works out at about £12, and is not subject to VAT or duty.
> PM me and perhaps I can send you a few emergency ones for Christmas!


Thanks so much for this. Will send you a pm as you maybe can offer some advice

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2020)

hello i have a sage oracle mark 1 coffee machine and need boiler o rings can anyone recommend where to buy i cant get in UK


----------

